# Embassy of the United Arab Emirates- Berlin



## crazyeight (Dec 18, 2004)




----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I like the exterior, but like the interior much more!


----------



## Towers (Jan 3, 2006)

holy moly, where ever the UAE goes, it seems to spread its luxury.


----------



## Valia (Feb 19, 2005)

That building like me so pretentious and ostentatious (sorry!)


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Valia said:


> That building like me so pretentious and ostentatious (sorry!)


I would prefer to think of it as "exotic"!


----------



## Towers (Jan 3, 2006)

its islamic luxury architecture at its best, though i do agree it doesn't suit the actual purpose of the building which is a embassy.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

I wonder why do we need such embassy? :dunno:


----------



## BinALAin (Jul 12, 2005)

wow nice man 




smussuw said:


> I wonder why do we need such embassy? :dunno:


Well, UAE Embassy's mission is to protect UAE's interests in Germany and of its nationals. Also, to represent UAE to the german people. Embassy will help UAE and Germany's relations. LoL i know u dont wanna hear this crap..


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^ obviously that is what an embassy supposed to do.

but I do think that their main reason is to show off.

It is not like the american embassy in Baghdad to control Iraq. We dont do that


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Valia said:


> That building like me so pretentious and ostentatious (sorry!)


Such big and hard to find words ... such purely written (easy) sentence. :nuts:


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

smussuw said:


> but I do think that their main reason is to show off.


I would say that this is the only reason.... 
Nearly every embassy in Berlin is an architectural highlight so it was clear that the UAE's don't want to miss the train... and they did a good jon IMO It's one of the best embassies in Berlin.


More info's: http://www.uae-embassy.de/DeutschHome/Botschaft/botschaft.html


----------



## BinALAin (Jul 12, 2005)

On april 04 .. UAE embassy opened this new building..


website: http://uae-embassy.de/


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

Very nice.. very very nice !! Mashalla...


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

yeah i saw this a while ago it looks pretty impressive.

we found it on KrauseBohne website , they r doing the jumeirah royal falcon as well.


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

Wow..fantastic interiors...did Damac do it? ( :bash: NOOOTTTTTT!!!!!!)


----------

